# 942 Replacement not as good?



## RowdyUSP40 (Jul 6, 2006)

I recently had my (JVC branded/less than a year old) 942 replaced because of rebooting problems. The replacement was a refurb (of course) and now my local OTA HD is not as good (looks like noise in the picture). I'm thinking the tuner in this replacement is not as good as my original 942. 

Any thoughts or suggestions? Please!


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry  
Request another 942. Inform them your having OTA "issues"


----------



## cbd1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey, cool Rowdy.. I have a FS USP40 Stainless... LOVE IT... And I'm in DFW to boot


----------



## AmEx (Sep 13, 2006)

RowdyUSP40 said:


> I recently had my (JVC branded/less than a year old) 942 replaced because of rebooting problems. The replacement was a refurb (of course) and now my local OTA HD is not as good (looks like noise in the picture). I'm thinking the tuner in this replacement is not as good as my original 942.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions? Please!


Why don't you check your software version before you return it? If it's a refurb, most likely it will have outdated software version.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

AmEx said:


> Why don't you check your software version before you return it? If it's a refurb, most likely it will have outdated software version.


Not quite as soon as you plug it in and get it running it will take the download and it will then show the current version. :sure:


----------

